# how well do you know the person above you...



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 25, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


see title. 

and as in do you know them personally or have you recoginesed them trough posting spamming...etc.


----------



## Westside (Apr 25, 2007)

^
I recognized him through posting spam.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 25, 2007)

Erm.....well.....I live on the west side.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Not at all...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Up and coming GBAtemp smartass. We need 3 more to meet quota.


----------



## lagman (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Very well, he´s über cool!
Great musical taste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a good human being.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 26, 2007)

^ 

Fellow Mexicano. We currently have plans to get drunk off our asses on Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Well... he likes pikachu...


----------



## lagman (Apr 26, 2007)

^

He gave me a Joost invitation, and have the same birth date that I have


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Should give me a joost invitation...


----------



## Relys (Apr 26, 2007)

Not very well.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Well it says he's from Alaska so I guess its safe to assume he's a Sea Otter.


----------



## tshu (Apr 26, 2007)

^  Joined: 5-November 02


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Likes sea otters?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Needs to decide whether to major in Archeology, or psychology...


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Is smart and has an ass...


----------



## Icarus (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Likes death note obviously..


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 26, 2007)

^ 

Don't know him too well, but he's got a Trogdor avatar, so it almost feels like we're brothers.


----------



## Relys (Apr 26, 2007)

^

He's a teddy bear that want's to get shot?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Wants to shoot the teddy bear?


----------



## Relys (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Likes Death Note.. Is that Train Heartnet on your avatar?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Is correct 'bout my avatar


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Another fellow anime/manga geek.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Manga loving guy. He's last sig was a Hellsing one.
Edit1: He loves vampires


I'm VVoltz and I'm above all!


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 26, 2007)

^

is the woltz champion of light


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Supports middlesboro obviously


----------



## MaHe (Apr 26, 2007)

Random dude. Seems to be active on dsdev.org.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 26, 2007)

^ random guy with an odd but amusing for no reason avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2007)

^ 4 r341 h4xx0r


----------



## Mars (Apr 26, 2007)

Likes Phoenix Wright (obviously)


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Another homestar fan!  Awesome.


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Enjoyed Nanostray.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2007)

^ I missed his birthday


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2007)

^Is sure I am a HE? 
also: All-around cool guy.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Stole my post that I had for mthrnite, hence the edit


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2007)

^ a sad panda that hopefully mthrnite will "leave an opening" for.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2007)

^ a medieval version of Hulk

edit : wrong guy


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 26, 2007)

^ skilled game hacker


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Is younger than me


----------



## Smuff (Apr 26, 2007)

^ Don't know him from Adam


----------



## adgloride (Apr 26, 2007)

Hes a right post whore


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2007)

^
my political equal.

(jump in 'rope!)


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 26, 2007)

^

thinks his sig is too big


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 26, 2007)

^

Ignored the fact that people were leaving a gap for Spokenrope.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Part of the "inner circle" of GBAtemp...
.. knows the secret handshake, gets the secret discount.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 26, 2007)

^
Rides a weiner dog...


----------



## nileyg (Apr 27, 2007)

^
Should tell me what his sig is...


----------



## MaHe (Apr 27, 2007)

Likes Homestar Runner. Obviously.
Thinks I suck at reading.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 27, 2007)

^sucks at reading


----------



## nileyg (Apr 28, 2007)

^
Has 123 posts as i post this...


----------



## JPH (Apr 28, 2007)

^ 

is a noob, that came from everyones mom.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 28, 2007)

^ wants me to check out his wiki but doesn't provide a link in his sig. =/


----------



## tjas (Apr 28, 2007)

^ types faster than me


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

^ likes oasis


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

^ bumps three year old topics because (s)he craves the hammer


----------



## Raiser (May 10, 2010)

^ Jealous because you secretly crave the hammer too.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

^Drives a white Gundam


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

^


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 10, 2010)

C-C-C-COMBOBREAKER


----------



## Splych (May 10, 2010)

^ plays Team Fortress 2


----------



## geoflcl (May 10, 2010)

^
EDIT: Splych

GBAtemp Splat Pokemon

His GIFs stand in the snow for prolonged periods of time without freezing.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2010)

^


----------



## Gore (May 10, 2010)

^ loves kikkoman


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

^Deals With It


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

^Likes to talk really fast and point at things


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

^His gay...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

^ objects a lot


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ^ objects a lot


^His avatar is an error.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

^ Helped Phoenix out of a pretty good jam thanks to a magic card.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

^ is the official cat boy


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

^Random-Access-Memory (RAM)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 11, 2010)

^Likes Apollo Justice.




Too Obvious?


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

^A retroguy.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^ NOT FUNNY.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

^ A bullying egomaniac!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

have no idea!!!


----------



## Splych (May 11, 2010)

^ believes that some stuff are OVER 9000!


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^Has that avatar since dunno how long ago. So i can deduce that he is either lazy or sentimental!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2010)

^ Is apparently a god.


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

^ Less than 0.004% THD.


----------



## BlackDave (May 11, 2010)

^ First time I see this one and yet over 4000 posts


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^Not as smart as me, but not that stupid.


----------



## BlackDave (May 11, 2010)

^ Likes to insult people then say something else to even it out


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^Definitely doesn't know me, and hasn't been a frequent target of my genius insults.


----------



## BlackDave (May 11, 2010)

^Probably is right about what he says most of the time.....in his dreams


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^Is ignorant.

My dreams shape the reality. I am omnipotent.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

^Is omnicraptent


----------



## BlackDave (May 11, 2010)

^ Is simply right


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

^Is simply white


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^Looks like Tony Iommi, plays guitar like George Bush.


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

^ is Simply Red


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

^Is simply bread


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

^Is a big lizard


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

^Is a Gay Little Cat Boy


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

^Is a tails100


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

^ is a ness freak!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 11, 2010)

^^ Kept us waiting for a bubble


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

^Loves anime and tacos


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

^ is a gay little cat boy


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

^ Is very observant


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

^is descriptive


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^ Is human.


----------



## Beats (May 11, 2010)

^ Is dominating someone.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2010)

^Crashes cars


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

^ Owes me 50 quid!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

^ Owes me 50 squid!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

^Needs 50 Squid!


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

^ Suffers from pointer's finger.


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2010)

^ Has Senile Dementia.


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

^Never leaves the forum alone!


----------



## prowler (May 11, 2010)

^into phoenix wright


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

^IS WRONG!


----------



## prowler (May 11, 2010)

does it matter?
jesus christ, phoenix wright fans these days


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

^ is from the united kingdom.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

^ is a John Cena fan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

^ Is an old player


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

^is a dumb jew!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2010)

^needs to be careful with his jokes.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

^ your a moderator? say no more....


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

is shonix the eggnog!^


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

is part of this video


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

is in this vid


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvB8bIom9jw


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> is in this vid
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvB8bIom9jw


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

again, part of this vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dam, it posted to slow, was directed to johncenafan


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

tries to get the point across too much!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

doesnt get what im saying :/


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

doesn't know i only speak english...


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

Is not as awesome as his avatar is trying to make us believe he is.

EDIT: Dammit too late, directed at sonicsmash2


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

uses one liners like these to pick up chicks!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

Newbie

Haha your funny ill buddy you.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

uses one liners like these to pick up chicks!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9jV0PtGVi8...eos=w8yLJ4TDL2Q



watch watch watch


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2010)

^ Not used to this place yet


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

^ too used to this place already xD


----------



## Maplemage (May 12, 2010)

^K


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

^thinks people don't care where he's from.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

^ thinks people care where he is from.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2010)

^ Is a worshiper of Xenon++


----------



## YayMii (May 12, 2010)

^ Likes gay kittens


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

smiles too much


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

joined yesterday


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

joined almost a year ago


----------



## gameboy13 (May 12, 2010)

Has under 10 posts.


----------



## Maplemage (May 12, 2010)

^Whoa your a newcomer to!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

^Used a .jpg


----------



## Domination (May 12, 2010)

^Douche.

Though that applies to every single person in this thread except the respectable and ombipotent member no. 145,000: Domination.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

^ Gets pwned by KiVan, mighty member No.1


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

^ In a place far, far away (relative to me), this man exists.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

^Lives right about...there.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 13, 2010)

^ Has a 3D avatar if you imagine it as a 2D cutout.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2010)

^ Is clearly bored


----------



## ehayes427 (May 13, 2010)

lives with mike.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

^Likes Metallica.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Likes Bob Dylan.


----------



## Destructobot (May 13, 2010)

^ Failed prototype #7.


----------



## xalphax (May 13, 2010)

^ dear friend of mine :-)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Dear friend of Destructobot's


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Sends me pictures of naked women through PMs!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Is absolutely incorrect in that regard.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

^Gbatemp R4cist


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ GBAtemp Regular


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Doesn't send me pictures of naked women by PMs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Is correct this time.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

^Looks at gay tasers.

Edit:Slow post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Is a slow poster.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Is very correct!


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

^ Is the main know your temps person.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 13, 2010)

^  Is proud to be Irish


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

^Hates Melty Molten Galaxy.


----------



## playallday (May 13, 2010)

^ Likes to point a lot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Used to be called playallday!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

^Has posted in this topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Used a generic post in case I beat him to it!


----------



## playallday (May 13, 2010)

^ Is a Toni wannabe and used to sell not-so-legal-stuff.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

^Doesn't know that it was not even my intention to use a generic post


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

^ Posted generically


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Once stole sweets from a baby.


----------



## PettingZoo (May 13, 2010)

^ plans to have a wild night out


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

^ Obviously has spyware on my computer, how else would he know about the plans I have in 1.5 months!


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

^ Doesn't know me in person


----------



## mthrnite (May 14, 2010)

^ is a secret admin of this site, but don't tell anybody. Also his real name is Bruce Wayne.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

^ Knows my secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I need to go back into hiding >.


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

^Back in pedobears cave......


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

^It's not pedobear


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2010)

Barely seen you outta EoF..... this place can be like jail, lol...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

^ I don't know you *at all*!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Doesn't know me at all!


----------



## ENDscape (May 14, 2010)

^ When did you become moderator :S


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Is waaaaaaaaay behind the times, I've been a mod for aaaaaaaaages mate!  Like a week. lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

^ Has a horrid British accent!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Doesn't realise I don't have a British accent, I have a mish-mash of accents.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

^ Can kill just by staring at people.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Can heal through the power of Radiation!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

^He's awesome. But I'm sure that's public knowledge.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 14, 2010)

^One of the best members I've met here....but gone MIA


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

^ For having an awesome haircut that is powered by a nuclear power-source


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 14, 2010)

^Seen 'em around... but not much.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

^Has a penis, but he doesn't have the mental capacity to use it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Thinks about bnwchbammers penis!


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2010)

^Is a hobo who got his penis destroyed in a terrorist bombing 17 years ago.

Living happily with his male partner George in his suburb home now.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 14, 2010)

^ has a very nice sexual fetish


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

^ is a giant evil ring-beam spewing death monster.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

^ Is a fan of Patrick Stewart


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

^ Wore his penis down to a nub from all the fucking.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

^ Doesn't know me very well.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

^ Killed my computer and still didn't apologize.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

^ Has a dead computer.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

^ Is left-handed.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 14, 2010)

^ Is a Chav


----------



## prowler (May 14, 2010)

^ Is a Chav


----------



## B-Blue (May 14, 2010)

^ Is a Chav...?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

^ Is one of my stalkers!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

^Is almost at his 5000th post o.0


----------



## Berthenk (May 14, 2010)

^ Posts in threads like this one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

^ Doesn't post in a thread like this one.


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

^ thinks too much


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

^ Can't tell you his full name without looking on the internet.


----------



## Ace (May 15, 2010)

Holy shatness, you post everywhere, but in a good, contributing way


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

^ Loves to suck up to mods

Don't listen to him Dave, you are nothing like that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

^ Hates my guts cos he secretly idolises me!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 15, 2010)

^ deserves congratulations because his post count is exactly 5000 on my screen atm =D.


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

^ Is bored enough to say and think that someone deserves congratulations simply because the person that it's about thinks that his postcount represents the length of his e-penis, while his postcount is exactly 5000 on his screen and mine, however, this post didn't make sense, so I don't know the guy above me.
At all.


----------



## Forstride (May 15, 2010)

^ Likes neon lights


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 15, 2010)

^Has a unfunny avatar.


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

^Likes Gundam.


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

Has the name Bob Dylan in his sig, also the word harmonica. Is supposed to be famous around here...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: @ TDWP FTW: those aren't neonlights >.


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

^Never had a sig up till a few days ago, first sight of his sig was in the sig of the month thread.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

loves Britain more than me


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

LOVES yaoi.


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

^ Lied about this being my first sig here.


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

^Is pretty true, because I never really paid attention to you until a few weeks ago. 

No, I'm not a stalker.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

knows more about politics than me


----------



## Berthenk (May 15, 2010)

^ Claims he's not a stalker, while, in fact, he is.

Fucked up my posting.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

fucked up his posting


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

^has 3042 posts


----------



## Ace (May 15, 2010)

I only recognize you because the "naglar" part in your name means fingernails in Swedish


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2010)

^ Joined in April and likes music


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

joined in September and is a gay cat boy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ Owns 14 cats and a playtpus.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 16, 2010)

^ we are like blood brothers, and also a buyer of my CRAAACK


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

^ Is really a pissed off Yoshi


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ Doesn't eat from the furry bowl.


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

^Radical politician.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ Radical dictator!


----------



## Blade4474 (May 16, 2010)

^Radical moderator!


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

^Radical failure!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ Radical Buddhist!


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

^Totally wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

^ Doesn't know his arse from his elbow.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

^ Is really a pickle


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

^Is homo, but isn't interested in any of our forum members.

Bad taste neko.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

^ Doesn't know my kinda men


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

^Has 2000 posts o.0...and joined after me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

^i know him much because of his catchy sig and avatar


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

^When you use him to divide anything in general, you get errors. Better not let him touch that cake. :]


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Well enough to despise him!
(excuse me for not reading the first post)


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

^He apparently doesn't know enough about my true gender.


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

Is a big lizard in my (non-existent) backyard!
Is apparently faster than me... For today.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 16, 2010)

^ Fails


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

^Hasn't listened to the album! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Edit: Well, he probably hasn't either!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

^Is the big lizard in my backyard. My dad likes eating your kind. :]


----------

